# The Ideal Body Measurements



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2011)

The Ideal Body Measurements Question: I???m often asked what my body measurements are and/or what are the ideal measurements for a bodybuilder or a classical muscular male physique. Believe it or not, there are actually many formulas for determining the ???ideal body proportions.??? On the other hand, you might want to take them with a [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 7, 2011)

true. My arms are just over 18" and a buddy of mine with 17s look WAY bigger because he's 4 inches shorter. Not sure I believe that reeves had an 18.5 inch neck though haha


----------

